# Dish Network ADDING Oklahoma City on 6-19-02



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Dish Network will be launching local channels in the Oklahoma City, Oklahoma market on June 19th, according to 2 different CSR's. I don't know WHAT kinda formula they are using to add cities, but I would think there are some others with MORE Dish Network customers that should be added first. Nonetheless, I'm happy for Oklahoma City customers. This is the list of channels that should be added, especially since there is only 1 independent channel.

ABC - KOCO
CBS - KWTV
NBC - KFOR
FOX - KOKH
PBS - KETA
UPN - KAUT
WB - KOCB
religious - KSBI


----------

